# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  NFL Playoff Game in HCMC or Mui Ne?

## South East Asia

Hello,

Was wondering if anyone knows where I can watch American Football (NFL Playoffs) this coming weekend in Mui Ne or HCMC.  I've looked online and haven't found anything. 

Thanks in advance for you help.

Best,
Dennis

----------

